# Vista unable to connect to DLink router



## TomwithVista (Nov 21, 2007)

Greetings

I bought a new VAIO CR notebook and I have no problem getting on-line at various Wi-Fi locations, but I purchased a D-Link wireless router for home and I am unable to connect to the internet using it (despite it working with other laptops.)

I have read through the various forum comments and I have a similar problem as other users. I am also able to ping to the router and able to open the GUI of the router. I am also getting the following diagram in network center

PC-----------------Network------------X----------Internet

Furthermore, to head-off any other potential questions, a friend came over and was able to access the internet wirelessly through my router with his laptop, with the main difference being he runs Windows XP whereas I run Vista (not sure if that is causing the problem or not.) So it seems that the router is not the problem, the problem lies in my laptop.

I have tried all the tips recommended in the forum, everything from resetting the router to factory settings to going to Start-Control Panel-Admin Tools-Services-Wired Auto Config and changing the startup type to Automatic. I do have success connecting to the router (and the internet) WITH an Ethernet cable, but when I REMOVE the cable, I am unable to connect wirelessly. I’ve been trying to sort out this problem for several days now.

Please could you help me to solve this issue?

Thank you in advance for your time.

Regards
Tom


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Go to Start and type in "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Go to Start and type in "ncpa.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

Go to Start and type in *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## TomwithVista (Nov 21, 2007)

Dear John,

Thank you for your comments and tips.

I took your advice and made all the changes as per your message, but I get the status quo: I am still able to connect with the Ethernet cable, but am still not able to connect wirelessly through the router. I do not use Windows Meeting Space, so I am not worried that disabling IPv6 will affect me.

So I am back to my original problem: how to connect wirelessly through my router with my laptop (with Vista OS) – do you have any more tips?

One thing I do notice is that the LED light indicating that my wireless adapter is "in operation" does not come on. (The light should come on at the bottom right of my Sony VAIO, just below the keyboard.)

Do you have any idea why the light does not come on and do you know how to mitigate for it? (I suspect it may be a key in getting my wireless internet working.)

As always, much obliged

Tom


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is either a small toggle switch on the side of the laptop, or a function key sequence to enable the wireless. Check your manual and see if that makes a difference.

You might also upgrade the firmware on the router to the latest available.

What happens when you search for wireless networks, do you see the router?

Please do this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TomwithVista (Nov 21, 2007)

ok thanks. Yes, there is small toggle switch on the side of my laptop and I’ve switched in on and off and it doesn’t make a difference. Thanks for the tip on upgrading my firmware on the router.

When I search for wireless networks, no, I don’t see the router. There is nothing there at all.

OK, here it is:

C:\Users\Tom>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tom-Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-F3-39-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.176(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 22, 2007 7:32:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 29, 2007 7:32:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.204.0.10
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{20DA44BE-98A1-475D-B8AC-88DF3AD26
CDD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Tom>

Hopefully I’ll get your response soon, otherwise I’ll have to respond again when I get back from vavcation (I’m heading off to Rio de Janeiro for a week - that should free my mind from these computer problems.)

Thanks again.

Regards
Tom


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have no wireless hardware that is recognized by Windows, that's one issue. All I see there is the wired NIC.

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## TomwithVista (Nov 21, 2007)

Dear John

That’s me back from holiday in Rio de Janiero, back to my OS problems with Vista and my router.

Pursuant to your message (above) ...

Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)

No, there are no yellow ? o.r ! under Device Manager.

Any ideas for me?

Much obliged
Tom


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


I'd then like to see that IPCONFIG /ALL output again.


----------



## TomwithVista (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, I've reset those three items, rebooted the machine (still no wireless connection to the router) and here is IPCONFIG /ALL:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tom-Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-F3-39-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.176(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 06, 2007 2:19:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 13, 2007 2:19:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.204.0.10
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{20DA44BE-98A1-475D-B8AC-88DF3AD26
CDD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>



Any ideas? Does anything jump out at you?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You still have no wireless hardware in evidence.

Since you see 
*Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN* in device manager, it's somewhere in evidence, but it's not recognized by Windows Networking for some reason.

I'd try downloading and updating the latest wireless drivers from the laptop maker's website.


----------



## TomwithVista (Nov 21, 2007)

I just downloaded and installed the newest wireless driver from Sony. I still am unable to connect to the router.

I like that the ideas keep flowing.

Any other ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL again.


----------



## TomwithVista (Nov 21, 2007)

OK here it is:

***
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tom-Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-F3-39-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.176(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 10, 2007 1:26:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 17, 2007 1:26:28 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.204.0.10
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{20DA44BE-98A1-475D-B8AC-88DF3AD26
CDD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

***

Any thoughts?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm at a loss. Windows Networking is not seeing that wireless hardware at all.

Let's try something.

Uninstall the drivers for the wireless networking card and reboot. Enter the BIOS during the next reboot and disable the wireless hardware in the BIOS configuration. 

Once you're fully booted, reboot and enable the wireless hardware again in the BIOS during the next boot. Have the drivers ready to re-install, and see if we can get Windows to recognize the wireless hardware.


----------



## Vinpax (Apr 4, 2011)

To properly connect Vista to a router for internet browsing, LOGIN to your router, go to WIRELESS setup, under SECURITY change AUTHENTICATION TYPE to WPA-PSK (TKIP). Problem is that Vista and 7 use a different authentication protocol to connect to your router than XP. In the past WEP was used to connect XP machines, but now Microsoft requires WPA-PSK (TKIP) to connect your Vista or 7 OS, therefore you may get interne on one machine but the newer one does not get it, mind you, make sure to also change your older machine's authentication to WPA-PSK (TKIP). Manufacturers should have considered that there would be different OS machines connected to the same old routers!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a 2007 Thread, therefore time to Close.


----------

